# Jugo vs Hidan



## Luftwaffles (Apr 9, 2013)

Location: Hidan vs Kakashi
Distance: 20 meters
Knowledge: None
Mindset: See below
Restrictions: None

Jugo has absorbed a Zetsu body, so assume all of his attacks, durability and whatever other benefits Hashi DNA gives are amped. Hidan doesn't have neck cut-off.

Scenario 2: Jugo starts in his Sage form.


----------



## Stermor (Apr 9, 2013)

hidan eventually gets some blood and it is over.. 

really what is juugo going to do.. hidan has similar if not better taijutsu stats.. he actually has a superior brains 

hidan is not going to be bothered by 90% of juugo's attacks... while juugo's only saving grace is his hard skin(difficult to draw blood).. but really hidan should not have a problem hurting him(could do it to the 2 tails aswell)..


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 9, 2013)

Juugo's attacks are all about punching and blasting at close range. Perfect for Hidan. He gets blood no prob and wins.


OMG Hidan wins for once


----------



## Magician (Apr 9, 2013)

Hidan gets blown to bits.[1][2]


----------



## Alita (Apr 9, 2013)

BD said:


> Hidan gets blown to bits.[1][2]


Hidan tanked kakuzu's giant fuuton jutsu head on. I doubt that attack is stronger. It also had a brief charge time meaning hidan could doge/avoid it.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 9, 2013)

Hidan should take this. He's more agile and certainly has shown better shunshin capacity.

He either manages to get blood and ritual him, or he continues scraping Juugo's flesh off until he bleeds to death.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 9, 2013)

Jugo knocks Hidan's head off in S1 and sends him flying in S2

Jugo can tank Base Bee hits>Hidan strikes
Sage Jugo can tank blows from raiton armor A which>Hidan strikes

Jugo low difficulty


----------



## xigloox (Apr 9, 2013)

Jugo wins no difficulty. Hidan is incapable of drawing blood on Jugo's hide. Jugo then rips Hidan apart with brute strength or blows him away with chakra canons. Hidan has absolutely no way of winning, this might as well be a konohomaru vs sasuke thread.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 9, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Juugo's attacks are all about punching and blasting at close range. Perfect for Hidan. He gets blood no prob and wins.
> 
> 
> OMG Hidan wins for once



it takes about 7 seconds to draw that circle and by then Jugo could just already knocked his head off


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 9, 2013)

> Jugo knocks Hidan's head off in S1 and sends him flying in S2
> 
> Jugo can tank Base Bee hits>Hidan strikes
> Sage Jugo can tank blows from raiton armor A which>Hidan strikes
> ...


Juugo doesn't have knowledge he's an immortal, going for his head isn't going to happen. He doesn't have the speed to accomplish it anyway. 

CS2 Juugo resisted the Raikage's punch for a moment, then he literally stuck his fist through his stomach.

Hidan's Scythe busts concrete, he also carries a steel rod that would certainly pierce Juugo's skin. 



xigloox said:


> Jugo wins no difficulty. Hidan is incapable of drawing blood on Jugo's hide. Jugo then rips Hidan apart with brute strength or blows him away with chakra canons. Hidan has absolutely no way of winning, this might as well be a konohomaru vs sasuke thread.


That's general speculation. Juugo can bleed in all forms, his weapon certainly has the capacity to pierce his hide when it busts concrete and holds the weight of Hidan upon being planted into a tree's bark.

No knowledge also dictates Juugo will be coming in CS1 if not partially transfigured base form, which means his speed, durability and overall power will be significantly decreased. We can expect Hidan to kill him rather quickly in this form.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 9, 2013)

> Juugo doesn't have knowledge he's an immortal, going for his head isn't going to happen. He doesn't have the speed to accomplish it anyway.
> 
> CS2 Juugo resisted the Raikage's punch for a moment, then he literally stuck his fist through his stomach.
> 
> Hidan's Scythe busts concrete, he also carries a steel rod that would certainly pierce Juugo's skin.



Jugo is a psycho he always goes for killing shots, and your acting like Jugo just cant blow a hole through his chest.
Lol concrete base preskip Naruto could break Gaara's steel hard sand they are leagues harder than steel now
Funny you say he doenst have the speed when he was keeping with Base Bee who could blitz Hidan in a flash.
Hidan's durabilty is terrible if Shikamaru's Shadow Sewing can pierce him


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 9, 2013)

> Jugo is a psycho he always goes for killing shots, and your acting like Jugo just cant blow a hole through his chest.


He can't, because
1. Hidan is too fast to be struck in the chest
2. Juugo starts in base
3. Juugo has no reason to go into CS2 and spam cannons



> Lol concrete base preskip Naruto could break Gaara's steel hard sand they are leagues harder than steel now


Steel hard? Gai slapped it away with his bare hand. 

When did Naruto break Gaara's sand? 
Why does this have anything to do with Hidan's weapon injuring Juugo?



> Funny you say he doenst have the speed when he was keeping with Base Bee who could blitz Hidan in a flash.


He didn't keep up with him, he blindsided him once with the distraction of Suigetsu and Sasuke and got tossed aside casually.

Hidan paced with Asuma and Kakashi.


----------

